# Randomness: Team fortress 2



## quayza (Nov 20, 2009)

This is a random board allowing any talk about the team fortress 2 game. Which character are are you? Really bord.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 20, 2009)

MAYBE I INSPIERD YOU WHEN I SAID TF 2 IN THE TELEPORTER TRHEAD
FOOLISH NAZIS


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 20, 2009)

Inb4 moved to Three Frags Left


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 20, 2009)

Pyro or Heavy.  :3


----------



## Toonix (Nov 20, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Inb4 moved to Three Frags Left


You win the race.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 20, 2009)

YYYATATATATATAYATATATATATATADOODOODOVADADADADEDA KA-BOOM! *explodes*


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 20, 2009)

Scout with Force-A-Nature because I love being able to 2-shot heavies.   :V


----------



## Liam (Nov 20, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Scout with Force-A-Nature because I love being able to 2-shot heavies.   :V


What did you do to my TF2?  
Back in MY DAY the scout had just a bat, scattershot gun, and pistol, and WE LIKED IT.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 20, 2009)

Here i take my time to translate: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHgEnN2PFzo&feature=related

I am heavy weaponsguy and this is my new weapon.
KABOOOM.
Bzz tatata grzzzz
Hohoho, I am credit to team.
I have many medals.
The medal, it is so tiny.
This is pitzy pitzy cart but hom
Another medal is good
You baby 
can i have some more?
Not usually my job but
Yadadadadadadadadadudududada
KAboom
Pa!
Haha
Kaboom
Oh this is bad, how could it happen
take that and this
yes
I am fearul
I promise this will work
hahahaha
mor erabble less trouble
dadadadadadadadaddada
wus the matter with you
go go tada you did well
so much blood
you are no match for me
new weapon is good
your lucky around that
it costs 400000 dollars to fire this weapons to fire this weapon for twelve seconds
Oh oh! Do i smell soiled baby daiper?(babyfurs omg)
I love kaboom!


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 20, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> I am Heavy Weapons Guy, and this is my _new_ weapon.
> KABOOM.
> ("Bzzht!" sounds)
> I am credit to team.
> ...


Fixed some for you.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 20, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Fixed some for you.


 Thanks.
But replace every C and K with ×— like in hebrew and arabic and more=moar and things like that.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 20, 2009)

SURE IS WAVE GOODBYE TO YOUR STUPID CRAP, DUMBASS IN HERE


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 20, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> Thanks.
> But replace every C and K with ×— like in hebrew and arabic and more=moar and things like that.


No way, man. Jewspeak is double-plus ungood.


----------



## Yusan (Nov 20, 2009)

I burn spies :mrgreen:


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 21, 2009)

Before, I was always Combat Medic, but now I've started playing with Spy on Offense & Engineer on Defense.  But when nothing works, Soldier.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 21, 2009)

Gentlemen.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 21, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> Gentlemen.



You're doing it wrong, it's Mentlegen!

Nay but seriously, I love to do the knife taunt, and right when he says "I'm going to gut you like a..", I call for a Medic and he ends up saying "I'm going to gut you like a doctor!".  Pretty funny, actually, and you can do it with almost everything, like sentries, dispensers, teleporters, spies, etc.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 21, 2009)

gulielmus said:


> What did you do to my TF2?
> Back in MY DAY the scout had just a bat, scattershot gun, and pistol, and WE LIKED IT.



Sarcasm.

Force-A-Nature's an overpowered piece of shit.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 21, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Sarcasm.
> 
> Force-A-Nature's an overpowered piece of shit.



Indeed


----------



## Ziff (Nov 22, 2009)

BONK! You are terrible! What's that? you gonna cry? You gonna cry now?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 22, 2009)

Ziff said:


> BONK! You are terrible! What's that? you gonna cry? You gonna cry now?



GET THE FUCK OUT OF OUR BASE, GAWDDAMNIT!


----------



## SailorYue (Nov 22, 2009)

HWG is funny bt idk, theyre all funny. i cant wiat till Valve releases the Meet the Medic video. i can already guess the Meet the Pyor ones gonna be a bunch of mumbling XD


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 22, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> HWG is funny bt idk, theyre all funny. i cant wiat till Valve releases the Meet the Medic video. i can already guess the Meet the Pyor ones gonna be a bunch of mumbling XD



PYOR SET ME ON FYOR! *Medic call spam*

I was so happy with Meet The Sniper... <3


----------



## SailorYue (Nov 22, 2009)

i have no idea how to post videos 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItxeFoAM8a0&feature=player_embedded

hilarious XD


----------



## Lazydabear (Nov 22, 2009)

Some people hate me playing Pyro class on Xboxlive.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 22, 2009)

Lazydabear said:


> Some people hate me playing Pyro class on Xboxlive.



Probably because Pyros are flaming _fagets_.

Stop camping our locker room and go Spy-check or something. YOU AREN'T A TOUGH GUY FOR BURNING MEDICS AND SNIPERS.
...
Hey--hey, do you have trouble catching Scouts?


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 22, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Probably because Pyros are flaming _fagets_.
> 
> Stop camping our locker room and go Spy-check or something. YOU AREN'T A TOUGH GUY FOR BURNING MEDICS AND SNIPERS.
> ...
> Hey--hey, do you have trouble catching Scouts?



They do if you're the Scout.  :T

Also



Lazydabear said:


> Some people hate me playing Pyro class on Xboxlive.



A failbox user would play a class that require zero aiming ability.


----------



## Lazydabear (Nov 22, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Probably because Pyros are flaming _fagets_.
> 
> Stop camping our locker room and go Spy-check or something. YOU AREN'T A TOUGH GUY FOR BURNING MEDICS AND SNIPERS.
> ...
> Hey--hey, do you have trouble catching Scouts?


 
You be surpise how many times I find spys trying to get behind me or trying to pass as one of us I manage to pull off some crazy stuff with that one Pyro tactic I saw on a You Tube Video.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 22, 2009)

Lazydabear said:


> You be surpise how many times I find spys trying to get behind me or trying to pass as one of us I manage to pull off some crazy stuff with that one Pyro tactic I saw on a You Tube Video.



That's called "professional pyroism"

You don't even have to think.  You jump into an empty room and flail with your flamethrower.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 22, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> That's called "professional pyroism"
> 
> You don't even have to think.  You jump into an empty room and flail with your flamethrower.



_Real _(female) men play classes that require skill!
...

Like Medic! *HEALZ* *Hides behind Heavy* *HEALS barely-contributing Sniper*
... I love you, Medic.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 22, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> _Real _(female) men play classes that require skill!
> ...
> 
> Like Medic! *HEALZ* *Hides behind Heavy* *HEALS barely-contributing Sniper*
> ... I love you, Medic.



Real men punch things and eat sandwiches.


----------



## Bobmuffins (Nov 22, 2009)

I play TF2 a bit-Actually, a lot, according to Steam- Almost 40 hours in the past two weeks.

I'm an alright Pyro (and yes I play him right not just WM1), Heavy, Scout, Spy, and Medic- and that's about it. Soldier, Demo, Sniper, and Engie I just can't play well. And I'm not amazing with any class either, though I'm best with Heavy and Pyro.


----------



## SailorYue (Nov 24, 2009)

Heavy should know better than to leave base on an empty stomach:





blue spy was smart to leave a sandwich there XD


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 26, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> Heavy should know better than to leave base on an empty stomach:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww, he could take em both, but that's too much for poor ol' Heavy.. *backstabs* Sandvich's mine now >:') *noms*


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 26, 2009)

What's more disturbing is that someone is playing this in 360.


----------



## JMAA (Nov 27, 2009)

The only thing I dislike is NOT GETTING ANY HATS.
*nerdrage* >: (


----------



## Sernion (Nov 27, 2009)

Need a dispenser here!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 27, 2009)

I has hats.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 27, 2009)

Dummkopfs.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 27, 2009)

I miss being able to connect to Steam


----------



## JMAA (Nov 27, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I has hats.



Something you miss for Medic/Heavy/Scout/Sniper/Pyro? I think I'd trade my repeated items for hats if the trading system still works.

EDIT: OK, if anyone gives me hats for any weapon he/she misses, here are my repeated crap:
1 Sandman
1 Ubersaw
1 Sandvich
1 Axtinguisher

I'd like in exchange ANY HAT.

EDIT 2: There isn't a trade system? Shit, Valve, what you're doing?


----------



## Terranul (Nov 27, 2009)

JMAA said:


> EDIT 2: There isn't a trade system? Shit, Valve, what you're doing?



http://i47.tinypic.com/uov9g.jpg

An accurate rendition of an average Valve programmer's work day.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 27, 2009)

JMAA said:


> The only thing I dislike is NOT GETTING ANY HATS.
> *nerdrage* >: (



I've got the Gibus, paper bag, Glengary Bonnet & Demoman's Fro ^^



Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I miss being able to connect to Steam



Why aren't you able to connect to Steam?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 27, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Why aren't you able to connect to Steam?


Probably because my ISP is a piece of shit.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 27, 2009)

I usally play medic, but personality wise I am a demoman. 

"I'm drunk and i don have an excuuuse.


----------



## Terranul (Nov 28, 2009)

I usually ploay Medic, with this mindset:

"who cares if my partner got blown up because I ditched him, I'm still alive! Run Away!"


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 28, 2009)

Terranul said:


> I usually ploay Medic, with this mindset:
> 
> "who cares if my partner got blown up because I ditched him, I'm still alive! Run Away!"



That's called "being a bad medic."


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 28, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> That's called "being a bad medic."



Indeed


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 28, 2009)

An offensive class such as the Soldier/Scout, sometimes a defensive like the demoman/heavy and last as a sniper. I have the most time alloted to the demoman, soldier, scout and sniper with all the classes behind and the spy at the bottom with less than 20 minutes.

I also seem to use the demoman as offense quite a bit...altho I wish I can detonate stickies as soon as they lose the sticky launcher as I could with the pipe bomb launcher in Q3F (Quake 3 equivalent of TFC) on the very same class.

Demoman on defense on Payload maps is my specialty.


----------



## Marticus (Nov 28, 2009)

Yusan said:


> I burn spies :mrgreen:



I stab pyros.


----------



## SailorYue (Nov 28, 2009)

some of the shit on youtube is hilarious, notjust the Meet The __'s but what other poeple make... like theres this animation where someone stole Medic's needles from his syringe gun and Soldier is asking people... (



Spoiler



it was scout on steroids, and when Soldier didnt take notice, Spy's like 'are you f--king serious?'


and this other one where Engy made dinner for Medic and Soldier and then goes to kill a Spy... its hilarious XD

Engy Dinner:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvJ6yDZ_HAA

Needle Mystery:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hKlb6lAmPs&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Marticus (Nov 28, 2009)

Always loved this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B170dwf7Z7I

How to play pyro.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 28, 2009)

Entire team is otaku!
The freakin' Heavy's a Giygas!!


----------



## ZappMaliss (Nov 29, 2009)

I play Medic on Xbox Live.

Sadly, my PC is unable to play the PC version. :|

Too shitty.


----------



## SailorYue (Dec 8, 2009)

wish theyd make the Meet the Medic already


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 8, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPoKaoJu0m4&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUPzN7tp7bQ&feature=related


----------



## iller (Dec 9, 2009)

I really miss this game... I think moar ppl tried to friend me in it than watched me on FA...
Awesome community but I had to quit b/c the FrontSideBus on my Motherboard is frozen at 266mhz from a 2-gb PAGEFILE b/c I only have 900mb freemem,  even though I was running dual 2400 CPU's /w Dual-threading.  IoW: F**king Resource HOG that's Slower than a winded Sloth going down on a fat Turtle and I couldn't take it any longer.


----------



## KaiFox (Dec 9, 2009)

Pyro or Demoman. Scout or Demoman on 2Fort, Pyro or Demoman on everything else.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 9, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> wish theyd make the Meet the Medic already


This


----------

